# My Ride



## Diamondsleeper (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.preludepower.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238871&page=4&highlight=b21a


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Probably one of the cleanest 'ludes i've seen in a long time. Stereo needs a little work but at least it's stealth  Oh, and that dash mat's gotta go man!!

Nice job


----------



## Diamondsleeper (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks, Yea I know about the dash mat. I have the car in preserve mode. Ya know protection from the sun. I know it doesn't look to great. Whatcha gonna do? :4-dontkno


----------

